# Fassone:"Milan, non è finita. Manca la ciliegina".



## admin (21 Luglio 2017)

*Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*


Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".


----------



## ghettoprollo (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".



Quest'uomo dice le cose giuste, al momento giusto. E anche di più, ci fa sognare e parla da milanista vero. Ora, io non sono in grado di fare valutazioni tecniche sulla fattibilità di questo progetto e sui numeri... ma sono gasato abbestia.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*
> 
> 
> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] capito Montella? 

Kalinic è la tassa Bonucci

Perfetto come sempre comunque Fassone.


----------



## Wildbone (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*
> 
> 
> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".



2022 tra le prime 5 del mondo. Sto. Consapevole che già dalla prossima stagione sarà tutto un crescendo.


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*
> 
> 
> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".


Attendiamo Fassone sullo stadio proprietario, benché sia appropriato l'approccio con Comune ed Inter, anche per dirimere il problema di successione nel contratto di gestione di San Siro da parte del consorzio, ma occorre guardare ad un progetto nuovo, che incrementi il patrimonio e funga da volano di nuovo fatturato. Sul voluntary agreement potranno pesare fatti concreti, nuove sponsorizzazioni (nei giorni scorsi erano uscite notizie infondate su nuovi accordi con grandi istituzioni finanziarie cinesi a cifre quasi irreali, notizie smentite ma che non attenuano l'impressione a breve di annunci importanti, in questo senso) ed anche l'apporto di una cifra clamorosa sugli abbonamenti stadio e TV, che darebbero il segnale, economico e di immagine, di un progetto che cammina su robuste gambe.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (21 Luglio 2017)

Tutto giusto, tutto perfetto, tutto Fassone.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Luglio 2017)

Perfetto come sempre. Aspettiamo e...godiamo.


----------



## Love (21 Luglio 2017)

questo è un top manager...pochi ca.zzi...speriamo ci regalino un acquisto davvero eccellente..spero la ciliegina sia un attaccante top...chicchirichi...


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2017)

Questo è il top player dei manager, sì...

Inoltre, un Milan da 400-500 mln di fatturato SENZA stadio di proprietà vuol dire tornare in pompa magna tra i più grandi (e ricchi) club.

Frega zero se altre squadre tipo il Barca fatturano ulteriori 200 mln (con stadio), quelli previsti da Fassone bastano e avanzano per acquistare top player e tornare ad alzare la Coppa...già la Juve quest'anno ha dimostrato che, Real a parte, fatturare di più non vuol dire avere la squadra più forte o costruita meglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Questo è il top player dei manager, sì...
> 
> Inoltre, un Milan da 400-500 mln di fatturato SENZA stadio di proprietà vuol dire tornare in pompa magna tra i più grandi (e ricchi) club.
> 
> Frega zero se altre squadre tipo il Barca fatturano ulteriori 200 mln (con stadio), quelli previsti da Fassone bastano e avanzano per acquistare top player e tornare ad alzare la Coppa...*già la Juve quest'anno ha dimostrato che, Real a parte, fatturare di più non vuol dire avere la squadra più forte o costruita meglio*.



Questa è una cosa che in troppi sottovalutano, alla fine in campo si va sempre in 11..le squadre create inseguendo le chimere del mercato non producono mai nulla..il calcio è altra roba..

Spendere ogni anno 150-200 milioni non serve a nulla..la vera forza nel calcio moderno è riuscire a trattenere i propri gioielli


----------



## Crox93 (21 Luglio 2017)

Come al solito grandioso.
Tra il giocatore ECCELLENTE, lo stadio imbastiti tra un anno, i continui aumenti di capitale, qualcosina o qualcosona...
Insomma questi hanno davvero progetti devastanti in mente!


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*
> 
> 
> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".



Stamparsi l'intervista di Fassone e incollarla al frigo di casa. Sotto, incollare le fotine dei 10 acquisti. Così, tanto per evitare di frignare come bambinette quando si leggono notizie come quella dell'acquisto di un Kalinic, o della difficoltà di comprare un giocatore per il quale qualche folle richiede 100 milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2017)

Non basta che Mirabelli e Fassone vi vengano a parlare dell'insistenza di Montella per Bonucci, per voi Montella sarà sempre e soltanto il feticista della Fiorentina, eh? Un conto è non preferire un tecnico, cosa lecita; un conto è far partire gratuitamente crociate contro di lui, fondate sul nulla (Roncaglia, Badelj, Kalinic). 
Finiremo col botto dice Fassone, quindi immagino niente Kalinic, ma più probabilmente mister X, visto che con Cairo non si può trattare.


----------



## unbreakable (21 Luglio 2017)

Un' intervista come questa al mattino mette una carica assurda..solo applausi


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2017)

Si però Fassone non ti gallianizzare con sto mister x eh


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si però Fassone non ti gallianizzare con sto mister x eh



Mister X è patrimonio dell'Uomo Tigre, non diamogli altre attribuzioni.


----------



## Gatto (21 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non basta che Mirabelli e Fassone vi vengano a parlare dell'insistenza di Montella per Bonucci, per voi Montella sarà sempre e soltanto il feticista della Fiorentina, eh? Un conto è non preferire un tecnico, cosa lecita; un conto è far partire gratuitamente crociate contro di lui, fondate sul nulla (Roncaglia, Badelj, Kalinic).
> Finiremo col botto dice Fassone, quindi immagino niente Kalinic, ma più probabilmente mister X, visto che con Cairo non si può trattare.



Splendidi non ti crucciare. Per qualche misterioso motivo Montella da alcuni utenti è avversato di default. Sarei stato curioso di sapere,se il forum fosse esistito all'epoca, cosa avrebbero pensato di Ancelotti molti tifosi visto ch,e prima di arrivare al Milan, era da tutti considerato un perdente ed aveva un curriculum simile o inferiore addirittura a quello di Montella.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2017)

Grande dialettica, trasparente, onesto. 

Questo è la mia più gran sorpresa, non pensavo fosse cosi in gamba.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si però Fassone non ti gallianizzare con sto mister x eh



Sono fin troppo trasparenti sul mercato...è normale comunque debbano avere dei loro segreti, non certo nei confronti dei tifosi, ma per le leggi del mercato.


----------



## ghettoprollo (21 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Stamparsi l'intervista di Fassone e incollarla al frigo di casa. Sotto, incollare le fotine dei 10 acquisti. Così, tanto per evitare di frignare come bambinette quando si leggono notizie come quella dell'acquisto di un Kalinic, o della difficoltà di comprare un giocatore per il quale qualche folle richiede 100 milioni.


----------



## centopercento (21 Luglio 2017)

o è un pazzo o è un genio


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*
> 
> 
> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".



Quest'uomo mi fa godere.


----------



## King of the North (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*
> 
> 
> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta. Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. *Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa.* Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".



Quanto è importante questa dichiarazione??


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2017)

Molti non hanno evidenziato il passaggio nel quale dice che la settimana prossima annunceranno un nuovo sponsor di primo rilievo. Sono molto molto curioso.


----------



## Kaw (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anteprima (come al solito) MW. Si prega di citare la fonte se la si riporta in notturna.*
> 
> 
> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 luglio. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Superata la prova dei 100 giorni? Direi proprio di si, il nuovo corso è partito, la percezione è quella di un cambiamento importante, su tutti i fronti. Faccio un esempio più manageriale che sportivo: la settimana prossima si insedierà il direttore finanziario, e con lui il primo livello di management sarà completo. Non è facile farlo in cento giorni. In realtà mi sento un po’ stanco, lavoro tutti i giorni venti ore, ma devo dire che sono volati e mi ritengo molto soddisfatto: abbiamo fatto ciò che avevamo in mente e anche qualcosa in più. *Se ho temuto di non farcela, prima del closing? Si primi due giorni dopo il mancato closing di marzo. Poi ho provato a dare una mano in prima persona e ce l’abbiamo fatta.* Cosa dico a chi sostiene che il Milan finirà ad Elliott? [Semplice: da parte loro sono previsti controlli periodici sui conti del club, che inizieranno a novembre con cadenza bimestrale. Certo, il rischio default esiste come sempre in questi casi, ma lo considero un evento molto ipotetico, anche perché è un debito che ritengo rifinanziabile abbastanza facilmente. Sono tranquillo per Li? Certo. In nessun altro club ho visto tutti questi aumenti di capitale. Significa che Li crede nella sua creatura. L’assemblea dei soci inoltre ha deliberato un aumento di capitale di lungo periodo e questo tranquillizza manager e tifosi. Yonghong Li ed Han Li vedono il club come una famiglia manageriale. Che budget resta per il mercato? Faremo ancora qualcosina o qualcosona. Dipende anche dalle uscite ma non abbiamo fretta. Manca solo la ciliegina che sarà un arrivo eccellente. Abbiamo cambiato anche la comunicazione. Abbiamo scelto di parlare direttamente alla gente via social. In questi primi giorni di campagna abbonamenti sono state vendute 5000 tessere. Milan China partirà a brevissimo ed anche la tournèe cinese ci permette di pianificare in paesi lontani dove ci sono tanti tifosi. Nel nostro piano quinquennale contiamo di passare dagli attuali200 milioni di fatturato in una forbice fra i 400 e i 500. Stadio escluso, ovviamente c’è dentro tutto: Champions, diritti tv, rica*vi commerciali in Cina. Diciamo che nel 2022, se vogliamo parla*re di obiettivi, sarebbe bello ave*re il Milan fra i primi 5 top club mondiali. Tra l’altro sta riparten*do anche la macchina delle sponsorizzazioni: la settimana prossima ne annunceremo uno[ di primo livello. Ora le imprese hanno più attenzione nei no*stri confronti. E poi nel 2018 *19 l’ingresso in una Borsa orientale è uno degli scenari più proba*bili. Voluntary Agreement in autunno? Presenteremo cose concrete, non solo progetti. Lo stadio? Occorre accordarsi in tre: noi, Inter e Comune. A inizio agosto ci rivedremo, ma noi non sappia* mo ancora se prenderemo la strada di San Siro o quella di un impianto di proprietà. Al mo* mento le reputiamo percorribili entrambe. Di certo vogliamo ar*rivare a fine stagione con un pro* getto approvato e capire chi farà cosa. Lo scudetto? Da uomo Milan devo pensare a quello, da manager non devo illudere con le promesse. Al primo anno, razionalmente, è quasi im*possibile. Ma nel calcio l’irrazio*nalità è una componente sempre presente, quindi lascio le porte aperte a tutto. Montella? Non è mai uscito dal nostro ra* dar, lui ha la grande qualità di trasferire sempre a tutti grande serenità. Abbiamo scelto insie*me una strategia di mercato ri*voluzionaria: avremmo anche potuto andarci più cauti con il numero di acquisti. Il viaggio che ricordo con piu piacere? Per André Silva è stato un blitz: arrivati a Oporto nel pomeriggio e prima di cena avevamo già chiuso. Abbiamo incassato an* che dei no, per motivi di prezzo e prima del closing. Un paio di giocatori non sono arrivati perchè è slittato il closing. Uno era Kolasinac. Mirabelli ha visto milioni di partite. E se Abbiamo rinnovato con Donnarumma è merito suo, ha saputo toccare le leve giuste. La Juve arrabbiata con noi per Bonucci? Non l’ho percepito. I rapporti sono buoni, quando si chiude un affare si è in due. Con Marotta ci siamo avvicinati subito al primo incontro. Il merito è di Montella: io ero scettico, Mirabelli il più perplesso, il mister ha insistito e ci ha spronato. Torino e Dortmund risentiti? Se è così, mi scuso se le mie azioni sono state interpretate co* me un’uscita dal mio campo. Io comunque ho parlato più volte coi club. Belotti, Kalinic e Aubameyang? Potrebbe esserci un'altra figura. Un Mr X. E' la mia stagione più divertente di sempre. Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di ro*daggio finita e quindi mi vedo al* zare trofei e parlare di scudetto. E, allo stesso tempo, con la cre*ccita e la salute economica. La stagione 2019*20 è quella del break even, quella successiva contiamo di iniziare a distribuire qualche piccolo dividendo".


E' stato Fassone a far entrare Elliott nel closing secondo voi?


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Molti non hanno evidenziato il passaggio nel quale dice che la settimana prossima annunceranno un nuovo sponsor di primo rilievo. Sono molto molto curioso.



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## Garrincha (21 Luglio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' stato Fassone a far entrare Elliott nel closing secondo voi?



Che sia stato Fassone a trovare Elliott quando c'erano nuvoloni sul closing portando a casa l'acquisto lo riportano giornalisti amici come Biasin e Pedullà


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahahahah a rileggere ste cose mi viene solo da ridere. Siamo finiti in brutte mani


----------



## vanbasten (4 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah a rileggere ste cose mi viene solo da ridere. Siamo finiti in brutte mani



e se penso a chi c'èra prima. chissà se torneremo a vincere e quando.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> e se penso a chi c'èra prima. chissà se torneremo a vincere e quando.



Guarda io mi sto rassegnando ormai, siamo questi e credo che le cose non cambieranno mai più. Sto sinceramente iniziando ad entrare nell'ottica che siamo diventati una sampdoria o un torino qualunque.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Guarda io mi sto rassegnando ormai, siamo questi e credo che le cose non cambieranno mai più. Sto sinceramente iniziando ad entrare nell'ottica che siamo diventati una sampdoria o un torino qualunque.



Il fatto che questa proprietà non sia solida può lasciar ben sperare per il futuro. A breve o trovano i soldi o cambieremo di nuovo proprietà sperando che sia quella giusta.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Il fatto che questa proprietà non sia solida può lasciar ben sperare per il futuro. A breve o trovano i soldi o cambieremo di nuovo proprietà sperando che sia quella giusta.



Speriamo. Ormai cambiamo più proprietà che allenatori.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Step ONE era lasciare il BerluscONE agli interessi politici e varie.
Step DUE avere un proprietario riconoscibile con tanti, tanti, tanti, EURO


----------



## gemy (4 Dicembre 2017)

babbi natale non esistono milan destinato a diventare un torino qualunque grazie Berlusconi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2017)

Pensavo le avesse dette ora queste frasi.. subito pensavo fosse impazzito...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Non uppiamo topic vecchi per favore, si fa solo confusione.


----------

